# Kernal panic: cannot find root device

## sl70

I have the same problem as in this thread but nothing in it helped me. The error message says, VFS: Cannot open root device "sda5" or unknown-block (0,0). This is puzzling because my boot partition is sda2 (0,1).

Kernel 2.6.33-r2 works fine, but 2.6.34-r1 gives that weird kernel panic. When I upgraded from 2.6.33 to 2.6.34 I copied the .config over, did make oldconfig, and answered 'n' to everything. (The only thing I did was get rid of the old IDE stuff that I haven't needed for a year or so.)

Here is a diff of the 2.6.33 .config and the 2.6.34 .config:

```
15a16

> CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

39a41

> CONFIG_HAVE_EARLY_RES=y

71,73d72

< CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

< CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

< CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

97d95

< CONFIG_EVENT_PROFILE=y

111a110

> CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

113a113

> CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

191c191

< CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=9

---

> CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=10

203a204

> CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

235a237

> CONFIG_PM_OPS=y

263d264

< CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

353,366c354

< CONFIG_IDE=y

< CONFIG_IDE_XFER_MODE=y

< CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

< CONFIG_IDE_GD=y

< CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

< CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

< CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

< CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

< CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

< CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

< CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

< CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

< CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

< CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

---

> CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

457a446,447

> CONFIG_MFD_CORE=m

> CONFIG_LPC_SCH=m

461a452

> CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

539a531

> CONFIG_HID_ORTEK=y

565d556

< CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE=m

```

Here is the filtered 2.6.34 .config:

```

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EARLY_RES=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_SLOW_WORK=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_MAXSMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4096

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=10

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_PM_OPS=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=m

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=m

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_TUN=y

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISCH=m

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_MFD_CORE=m

CONFIG_LPC_SCH=m

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_ORTEK=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=y

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=y

CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_STAGING=y

CONFIG_STAGING_EXCLUDE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=m

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=m

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_SOFTLOCKUP_PANIC_VALUE=0

CONFIG_DETECT_HUNG_TASK=y

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HUNG_TASK_PANIC_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_EVENT_TRACING=y

CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER_ALLOW_SWAP=y

CONFIG_TRACING=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

CONFIG_KPROBE_EVENT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_CPUMASK_OFFSTACK=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

```

Here is lspci -k:

```
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0293

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

```

Here is my grub.conf:

```
default=0

timeout=30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/leaf_splash.xpm.gz

title=Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda5 

title=Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-r2

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sda5 

```

Here is /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/sda2               /boot           xfs             noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda5               /               xfs             noatime         0 1

/dev/sda3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda6               /home           xfs             noatime         0 1

/dev/sda7               /vboxdrv        xfs             noauto,rw,user  0 0

/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrom      auto            user,noauto,ro  0 0

/dev/sdc2               /mnt/ipod       auto            user,uid=1000  0 0

/dev/sdc1               /mnt/usbstorage vfat    noauto,rw,user,uid=1000    0  0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

/dev/shm                /tmp            tmpfs           size=512M      0 0

```

I'd really appreciate it if someone can help with this.

Also, how do you get bootup messages to a file when you get a kernel panic? In other posts I've seen detailed bootup messages. They can't copy them all out by hand, can they? And anyway, you can only see the last page on the screen and can't scroll back after the crash. Someone please solve this mystery for me.

Thanks.

----------

## Hu

 *sl70 wrote:*   

> VFS: Cannot open root device "sda5" or unknown-block (0,0). This is puzzling because my boot partition is sda2 (0,1).

 This may indicate that you do not have support for your current hard drive, though it looks from your config like this should not be a problem.

 *sl70 wrote:*   

> Also, how do you get bootup messages to a file when you get a kernel panic? In other posts I've seen detailed bootup messages. They can't copy them all out by hand, can they? And anyway, you can only see the last page on the screen and can't scroll back after the crash. Someone please solve this mystery for me.

 Deliver the boot messages to a system that does not crash, and let that system record them.  This can be done via serial console or netconsole.  In some cases, a USB serial console can also work.

----------

## idella4

sl70,,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sl70 wrote:
> 
>   VFS: Cannot open root device "sda5" or unknown-block (0,0). This is puzzling because my boot partition is sda2 (0,1).
> ...

 

If kernel 2.6.33-r2 works fine. then is clearly saw your hard drive.  The error message indicates that you boot up got derailed to /dev/sda5  So is there a /dev/sda5?  Whether there is or not, root device was derailed.

Your grub list has both kernels listed.  So does the kernel 2.6.33-r2 still boot up ok?

Options;

-  Keep to kernel 2.6.33-r2,

-  Adjust your grub entry.  Determine the uuid and label of the partition.

```

ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid

ls -l /dev/disk/by-label

```

If you don't have a label, make one.  The fs need be ext3 or 4.

sudo e2label /dev/sda2 gentoo

Adjust your grub entry; try

```

title=Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 

root (hd0,1) 

kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 real_ root=/dev/sda5 console-tty0 

or

kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=label=gentoo console-tty0 

or

 kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=UUID=.................. console-tty0

```

-  This should fix it.  make an initrd.  

```

sudo emerge mkinitrd

sudo mknitrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

```

Add to grub grub.conf

initrd  /boot/initrd.img-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

----------

## DONAHUE

Take and post a picture of the panic screen.

I suggest reconfigure, recompile, recopy the kernel with: 

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers --->
> 
> < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->
> 
> SCSI device support --->
> ...

 

----------

## sl70

The photo is at:

https://webshare.uchicago.edu/users/lupp/Public/kernel-2.6.34-panic.jpg

All the disk config stuff is here:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=m

```

I looked into netconsole, and USB serial console. I don't think netconsole will work since the NIC driver module and the networking modules  are not loaded until later. The USB serial console config seems to have been removed from the kernel. Serial console is also out of the question since I don't have the hardware. Bummers.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sl70,

Please post your lspci output.  Your are missing kernel support for your hard drive controller chipset.

You do have AHCI in the kernel but that seems to not be what you need.

----------

## sl70

I posted this in the first post, but here it is again:

```
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0293

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

```

I take it you don't need all the other non-disk stuff. And, again, the 2.6.33 kernel works fine with basically the same config.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sl70,

Set your kernel like this

I must have missed that in the first post - sorry about that.

----------

## sl70

@NeddySeagoon: I followed the instructions in your post. The only thing different between your config and mine was the legacy /proc/scsi support. I enabled that but got the same panic. 

Perhaps this is a kernel bug. It doesn't seem right that 2.6.33 should work fine, but 2.6.34, with basically the same config, doesn't.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sl70,

I suspect that you are not installing the kernel to /boot correctly, or if you are, grub is booting an old kernel.

Did you mount /boot before you copied tge bzImage file over?

Is grub.conf pointing to the right kernel name in /boot ?

----------

## sl70

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> sl70,
> 
> I suspect that you are not installing the kernel to /boot correctly, or if you are, grub is booting an old kernel.
> 
> Did you mount /boot before you copied tge bzImage file over?
> ...

 

I don't think I'm doing anything wrong. (I've been doing this kind of thing for about 14 years now.) Here's my bash history:

```
509  cd ../linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1/

  510  make bzImage && make modules modules_install

  511  cal 8 2010

  512  mount /boot

  513  cd /boot

  514  cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1/arch/x86/boot/bzImage vmlinuz-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 

  515  cd grub

  516  nano grub.conf

  517  cd

  518  umount /boot

```

Here's grub.conf

```
default=0

timeout=30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/leaf_splash.xpm.gz

title=Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda5 

title=Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-r2

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sda5 

```

Is there something wrong here?

----------

## DONAHUE

The panic message shows that the kernel can not provide sd driver support even though you have CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y in your kernel configuration. It might be useful to recompile with "<*> SCSI CDROM support" vice "<M> SCSI CDROM support". If the panic message then showed "Driver: sr" it would help isolate the problem to the sd driver. 

You appear to have all documented "Depends on" selected. That would leave only an undocumented unselected "Depends on" as probable cause of the problem.

Suggest getting appropriate Pappy's kernel seed and adding to it driver and file system support while avoiding any deletions at all.

----------

## jodel

I also had this problem. 

I think the kernel was looking for sda3 on my dvd drive.

I did unplug the dvd drive, then reboot.. it worked.

Then I made sure my HD is before my DVD on the SATA list, i.e. connect the HD to SATA1 and the DVD to SATA2.

that helped for me.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sl70,

That looks good providing you are building the kernel in 

```
/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1
```

We can't be sure from your post.

What does 

```
ls /boot -l
```

 show ?

Is boot full ?

I guess you would notice the cp fail though.

----------

## sl70

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> sl70,
> 
> That looks good providing you are building the kernel in 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes, that's right. You can pretty much tell from lines 509 and 510 of the history.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What does 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ls -l /boot:

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 Jul 22  2009 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jul 13 12:38 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2466800 Jul 22  2009 vmlinuz-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2440400 Aug  3  2009 vmlinuz-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2502512 Aug 18  2009 vmlinuz-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2478032 Oct 22  2009 vmlinuz-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2741184 Mar 10 12:43 vmlinuz-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2796272 Jul  1 09:17 vmlinuz-2.6.33-gentoo-r2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2819408 Jul 15 10:33 vmlinuz-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

```

It's nowhere near full. 

```
 df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda5            125775672  53809308  71966364  43% /

udev                     10240       240     10000   3% /dev

/dev/sda6             83850436  66887256  16963180  80% /home

shm                    6131428      1420   6130008   1% /dev/shm

/dev/shm                524288         8    524280   1% /tmp

/dev/sda2              1050048     22676   1027372   3% /boot

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sl70,

Everything looks good.  There are a few oddities in you kernel, like

```
 CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4096 
```

but I dont see naything that would prevent you booting.

You could try one of Pappys seeeds from kernel-seeds.org Pappy has his own thread here

----------

## sl70

I tried one of Pappy's seeds and got the same kernel panic. This time, though, it said unknown block (2,0). Before it was (0,0). What's up with that? The photo of the screen is at 	 https://webshare.uchicago.edu/users/lupp/Public/Pappy-kernel-2.6.34-panic.jpg

The following diff shows what I changed from Pappy's seed (Pappy's is on the left; mine on the right):

```

123a124

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

141c142

< CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

---

> CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=7

161a163

> CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

166a169,171

> CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

> CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

> CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

167a173

> CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

172a179,182

> CONFIG_NUMA=y

> CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

> CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

> CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

180a191

> CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

187a199

> CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

205a218

> CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

215a229

> CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

345a360

> CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

350a366,368

> CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

> CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

> CONFIG_TIGON3=m

393a412

> CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

403a423

> CONFIG_FB_DDC=m

407a428

> CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

409a431,433

> CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

> CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

> CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

423a448,476

> CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

> CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

> CONFIG_SND=m

> CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

> CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

> CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

> CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

> CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

> CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

> CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

> CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

> CONFIG_SND_USB=y

> CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=m

> CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

466a520,521

> CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

> CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

480a536,539

> CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

> CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

> CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

> CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

485a545,546

> CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

> CONFIG_QUOTACTL_COMPAT=y

523a585

> CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

```

----------

## DONAHUE

the hard drive and the cd drive are themselves ide or sata?

Could you post the full lspci -k from the cd and/or the working kernel?Last edited by DONAHUE on Fri Jul 16, 2010 5:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sl70

Both SATA

----------

## sl70

Here's the lspci:

```
 lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 13)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0293

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 13)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 13)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 13)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 13)

        Subsystem: Device 0028:0093

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 13)

        Subsystem: Device 0028:0093

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 13)

        Subsystem: Device 0028:0093

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0293

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0293

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0293

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0293

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0293

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0293

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0293

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0293

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0293

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0293

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0293

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0293

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 02a8

        Kernel modules: fglrx

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device aa38

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5761 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0293

        Kernel driver in use: tg3

        Kernel modules: tg3

```

----------

## DONAHUE

everything is right but .... it does not work

wild hair time

cycle through the bios choices for the hard drive adapter attempting boot in each mode

jodel idea disable the cd in bios (if available) or disconnect it

----------

## sl70

I tried making the hard drive the primary boot device, but didn't get any different results. Then I tried disabling the CD ROM device completely, but that didn't help at all, either. 

[Pulling hair out]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sl70,

In the BIOS, be sure to select AHCI mode, if there are any choices.  You don't want IDE mode or compatibility mode.

----------

## stuNNed2

I had a similar error with not being able to find /dev/sda3.  It only worked with genkernel but it turned out to be I didn't have my SATA hard drive controller driver enabled in the kernel.  A simple sift through dmesg and enabling in the kernel what I needed to I could drop genkernel, build a custom initrd just for splash, and use one of pappy's kernel seeds.  Now it's working.

----------

## sl70

In the BIOS, there is a DRIVES section. Under that, in the SATA OPERATION subsection, RAID Autodetect/AHCI is checked. The explanatory text for this is "RAID if signed drive, otherwise AHCI."

In the DRIVES subsection, there are no selections, but under SATA-0 there is a line that says, "BIOS - This drive is controlled by the AHCI BIOS"

It's always been like this. Still doesn't boot with the 2.6.34 kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sl70,

Save your .config file outside of the kernel tree, do 

```
make mrproper
```

 in the kernel tree, so you have a nice clean kernel, then follow the instructions on kernel-seeds.org.

That will get us a second opinion.

----------

## krinn

and try re-emerge udev and check also its version while your at it.

Maybe it's not the kernel that doesn't find your disk. But udev that doesn't create the nodes for your disk partitions.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

krinn,

When root is being mounted, udev cannot be running and /dev is not mounted ... nothing is mounted.

The kernel uses the root=/dev/... kernel parameter to work out where its root filesystem is without any outside help.

Even when an initrd is used, the kernel still has to find its root from root=/dev/... but there is normally some help provided in the initrd to be able to mount real_root=/dev/...

Edit ... late thought ...

What disk label (partition types) are you using and what does your kernel support ?

The default is MSDOS Partition tables. Which you also need in the kernel.  GPT is becoming more popular and is a must have for drives over 2TB as MSDOS Partition Tables have a hard limit there. 

It is possible to turn off all partition table support, with the result that the kernel cannot read your partition tables. This is a very bad thing.

Edit 2 ...

You have CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y so the defualt setting is still there.

----------

## krinn

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15744

try pci=use_crs this is a workaround that may work

----------

## sl70

Oh, yeah. make mrproper. That sounded like a good idea to me, too. Unfortunately, it didn't help. I also tried pci=use_crs, but that was no more successful. 

However, the kernel bug listing was very interesting. The report was on a Dell Precision T3400. My machine is a Dell Precision T3500. Are we sure that the patch reported in that bug listing was applied to the gentoo sources?

----------

## sadhu

I've got same exact problem. Although, I  used 'make oldconfig' and didn't try configuring from scratch yet.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sadhu,

Did your old config work ?

----------

## thegeezer

have you tried rebuilding the kernel without changing *anything* in the config? i mean by zcat /proc/config.gz 

it may just be me but i always have a few config files named really helpful stuff like new newest and newer... and always the one that works is the last one i try, hence the genius of just using config.gz

----------

## sadhu

No it didn't work. What I did was:  zcat /proc/config.gz > .config && make oldconfig

I also tried today 2.6.34-gentoo-r2 but result are the same.

```
Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,51)
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sadhu,

unknown-block(8,51) is /dev/sdd3

The error tells that the kernel can talk to your hard drive controller but cannot read what it finds on /dev/sdd3.

Is the root filesystem in the kernel?

is /dev/sdd3 your root partition?

----------

## m.rizz

Yeah! Resolved! It was under my big nose.

The idea from NeddySeagoon:

I search CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION in the kernel config:

in File systems -> Partition Types -> Advanced partition selection was unselected

Selecting it menuconfig showed the "PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support" already selected.

I recompiled and rebooted and all went good.

Now in the config file there are this two rows

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

in the old config there was only the second.Last edited by m.rizz on Mon Jul 26, 2010 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sadhu

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> sadhu,
> 
> unknown-block(8,51) is /dev/sdd3
> 
> The error tells that the kernel can talk to your hard drive controller but cannot read what it finds on /dev/sdd3.
> ...

 

yes, it's ext4:

```
grep -i ext4 .config 

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG is not set
```

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> is /dev/sdd3 your root partition?

 

yes it is

```
grep -i sdd3 /etc/fstab 

/dev/sdd3      /      ext4      defaults,noatime   0 1
```

```
title  GNU/Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r2

root (hd0,1)

kernel /linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sdd3

title  GNU/Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-r2

root (hd0,1)

kernel /linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sdd3
```

2.6.33 kernel works fine.

----------

## afmos

I just solved the same issue when upgrading from 2.6.32 to 2.6.34. It turned out the drives were remapped what was /dev/sdc3 in 2.6.32 is /dev/sdk3 in 2.6.34

----------

## fantasma13

can you elaborate how you solved it? I have a dell workstation as well, everything above 2.6.33-r2 is broken.

I got several  AHCI reset failed -5 messages (2.6.35-r5).

----------

## sl70

Tried what m.rizz posted (CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y) but that didn't help. Since that privilege escalation bug was announced a few weeks ago, it's gotten more urgent that I upgrade to a non-vulnerable kernel. I've tried 2.6.34-r1, r6 and, today, r11. None of them will boot. Same Kernel Panic for all. 

[Sigh]

----------

## sl70

I found this post in which the poster suggests using pci=nocrs. This seems to be the opposite of what krinn suggested a couple of months ago (pci=use_crs). So, I tried nocrs, and the kernel panic is gone. 

However, what am I doing? Is there any danger in using nocrs?

----------

